# Luggage storage in Chicago



## Nembird (May 13, 2019)

This may have been addressed before, but I can’t find the thread (and remember being a bit confused). 

Is there a way to store bags at Chicago for a few hours on a layover since the remodel? This trip I am not traveling business class or using a sleeper. Could use my travel backpack but really so much nicer to walk a city without the weight on my back. 
Thanks


----------



## Barb D'Albuquerque (May 13, 2019)

Last summer (August), my sister and I traveled through Chicago, had a nice long layover there, and stored our luggage at the luggage storage place (Red Caps) right there in Union Station. Amtrak charges $10 for 24 hrs of storage per item. It was worth it to this tiny framed female. Have they done a remodel since last August?


----------



## Nembird (May 13, 2019)

No, the remodel was awhile back. There used to be self service baggage lockers that I think are gone now. That is why I was asking. This is the first trip I have recently made where I am not eligible for the lounge service, don’t really want/ need to check my bag(backpack) on the SWC.


----------



## ZSRH (May 14, 2019)

I just went through Union Station Chicago on April 25h, 2019. There is luggage storage in the Metropolitan Lounge for connecting sleeping car passengers. I arrived on the California Zephyr and connected to the Lakeshore Limited. You can securely store luggage in a room beside the front desk, there are security cameras and staff watching bags. The lounge closes at 9 PM and the staff wants you clear out the luggage by 8:30. 

Hope this helps you


----------



## PVD (May 14, 2019)

Unfortunately, the OP indicated they are neither in BC or a sleeper, so the ML is out. If baggage claim still does a day check, that's about it, although an internet search may turn up a private bag check service in the area...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 14, 2019)

PVD said:


> Unfortunately, the OP indicated they are neither in BC or a sleeper, so the ML is out. If baggage claim still does a day check, that's about it, although an internet search may turn up a private bag check service in the area...


However, the OP can buy a day pass for the ML.


----------



## PVD (May 14, 2019)

That's a good point. Guess it depends on how many bags, or if the weather is conducive to outdoor "exploring"


----------



## Nembird (May 15, 2019)

Thanks all. I only have four hours or so to kill. You are right, it will depend on the weather. And probably my packing skills, lol. I can tolerate my backpack for awhile in a pinch. 

Although paying for the lounge may have some appeal. I am usually traveling the direction on the SWC. Do you go out before the the main group? I do want to snag a window seat.


----------



## Saddleshoes (May 15, 2019)

While not quite what the service was intended for...
I have found that the first class hotels in Chicago a few blocks from the train station very helpful. If you talk to the bell captain they will often store your stuff for the cost of a tip.


----------



## Rasputin (May 25, 2019)

Barb D'Albuquerque said:


> Last summer (August), my sister and I traveled through Chicago, had a nice long layover there, and stored our luggage at the luggage storage place (Red Caps) right there in Union Station. Amtrak charges $10 for 24 hrs of storage per item. It was worth it to this tiny framed female. Have they done a remodel since last August?


As I recall (from earlier this week), there is a sign in the baggage claim/baggage check area advertising this service so I assume it is still being offered.


----------

